# Bridgeport oiling system



## billnoy (Mar 23, 2014)

I recently upgraded from a single phase Powermatic-Millrite vertical mill that served me well for about 10 years to a step pulley Bridgeport with a vfd on it. After removing the x axis power feed and shortening the lead screw to return it to "stock manual" I removed the table to have a look inside. I found that both of the plastic supply oil tubes for the lead nut had broken ( brittle ). Before I start breaking things, can anyone advise me on how to remove the brass oil ports that are attached to the lead nut casting ?
 Once removed, are the ports marked for size?, or can someone tell me what size I'll need to replace them with if the can't be saved ?


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 23, 2014)

I can't help directly, but these folks have the parts should you need to replace the metering orifices.


http://www.machinerypartsdepot.com/site/1478157/page/705249


----------



## smallfly (Mar 23, 2014)

BILL--it's been a few years since i have replaced the lube lines for my bp. as i recall i cut off the old hoses rite close to the brass sleeves you  were wanting to remove. i left the sleeves in place and then carefully drilled out the remaining plastic tubing -within the brass sleeve . then reinserted new tubing and applied hi--quality epoxy glue to hold tubing in proper routing --clear of the other ''moving parts'' under the table and also to keep the tubing within the receiving holes. now is the time to clean -flush out and test the lube system BEFORE REINSERTING tubing in final resting holes--just keep  repumping the bijur oilier and make sure oil is flowing out all the oil lines before final assem.  hope this helps --u and others.  re  steve  in  mt.


----------



## smallfly (Mar 23, 2014)

BILL---here is a really good place to find parts for your bp  mill. have found them to be helpfull and reasonable priceing .--  http://www.icai-online.com/    hope this will helps  re  steve  in  mt.


----------



## billnoy (Mar 23, 2014)

smallfly said:


> BILL--it's been a few years since i have replaced the lube lines for my bp. as i recall i cut off the old hoses rite close to the brass sleeves you  were wanting to remove. i left the sleeves in place and then carefully drilled out the remaining plastic tubing -within the brass sleeve . then reinserted new tubing and applied hi--quality epoxy glue to hold tubing in proper routing --clear of the other ''moving parts'' under the table and also to keep the tubing within the receiving holes. now is the time to clean -flush out and test the lube system BEFORE REINSERTING tubing in final resting holes--just keep  repumping the bijur oilier and make sure oil is flowing out all the oil lines before final assem.  hope this helps --u and others.  re  steve  in  mt.



Smallfly
 Thanks for the advice. You did an extremely tidy job of plumbing your machine.

Bill


----------

